# Narrowed down my system



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

What does everyone think about this setup for my Dedicated Home theater that is 18' x 25. Please let me know if there is a better component to replace any these with for about the same cost. or can you give me your opinion on these if you own any of them, and thank you to all that have helped me narrow it down to this. Also do you think an Amp will be needed?
Thanks PineAlps



Projector 
Panasonic pt-ae-1000u or Mitsubishi HC 5500

AVR
Onkyo tx-sr806 or tx-sr876

Speakers
Polk 
Front Rti8
Center Csi3 or Csi5
Surrounds Rti4 or Rti 6 or Fxi3
Subwoofer	Psw505


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks fine except for the SUb.

If you listen to Polk speakers and like them go for it. Everyone likes a different speaker sound. Polk subs though are generally inferior to what you can buy from an internet direct company. 

The Front Rti8s are well reviewed but most people note a slight bass deficiency. So this would make proper SUB choice even more important. The Polk sub you are looking at is about $300. I might reallocate some of my budget from other speakers towards a bit more expensive sub. Otherwise in the $300 range from what I know you'd be hard pressed to outperform an Elemental Designs A2 - 300 for about $350 (depending on sales promotions etc). I don't own one. I'm not going to won one but there is a lost of positive press and posts out there for these subs as a bargin.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Amp won't be needed. Put that a long way down the road.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With either receiver an external amp is not any benefit as Marshal has stated. Have a look at SVS for a sub they are one of the best around and the price is hard to beat.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What is your equipment budget and what prices have you found on the above equipment thus far?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

You can also check for a good used sub ... or better, a pair of used subs :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply, sometimes life is hectic. From reading the remarks on this forum it sounds like Polk does not necessarily make good speaker, like I have said in the past I am a novice at best when dealing with this stuff. What about Klipcsh speakers? 

As for the prices I have found here they are:
Projector
Panasonic pt-ae1000u $1500
Mitsubishi HC 5500 $1600

AVR
Onkyo tx-sr806 $730
tx-sr876 $900

Speakers
Polk
Front Rti8 $170 each
Rti10 $450 Pair
Center Csi3 $120
Csi5 $190
Surrounds 
Rti4 $179
Rti 6 $190
Fxi3 $220
Sub woofer Psw505 $270


What I have realized from chatting with everyone is that I may have to spend a bit more on the speaker and get better ones. However I would like to stay close to the $1500 - $2000 mark. I still have to look into SVS, they seem to get good reviews.
Thanks again
PineAlps


----------

